# lawn striping question



## jhack836 (Feb 11, 2012)

how do I get my lawn to look like pic 1 or pic 3 and not pic 2. pic 2 I took after a long summer drought so I know the grass isn't the best but this yr it is fuller and greener and it still looking like that. how do I get the lines to be either dark or light and without that stripe in the middle of each pass. do I need a roller or is there more to it? or is it the professionals? but i have neighbors that make their grass look like pic 3 so there has to be something. is it just my deck? I have a scotts 42 in.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

It's from cutting in alternating directions, easiest done with a zero turn mower. There is a striping accessory for some mowers which basically pulls the grass blades in the same direction.


----------



## jhack836 (Feb 11, 2012)

djlandkpl said:


> It's from cutting in alternating directions, easiest done with a zero turn mower. There is a striping accessory for some mowers which basically pulls the grass blades in the same direction.


I do alternating ways but as you can see in pic 2 it looks nothing like the other pics and it has a line in the middle of mine. like something is wrong with the blades..


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

It could be related to the height you cut the grass. I think you get a better effect when the grass is longer. If you google lawn striper, you'll find some DIY ideas as well as products you can buy.


----------



## Tatertot (Jan 7, 2012)

It's grass just cut it.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Just drive in circles and random patterns.....


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

A sharp detatching or stripping blade that, as suggested, rakes the blades in one direction to a point is probably what they are using. And are they, or their lawn service, using a reel type rather than a rotary mower? That can provide the look as well just like vacuuming cleaning the thing. 

To each their own, but that look in photo three does nothing for me. Just looks like someone is bragging they mow their lawn. So?

The surface of yours looks a bit dry in your photo so if you are getting a "split ends" look on the surface you probably need to check your blade sharpness.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

jhack836 said:


> how do I get my lawn to look like pic 1 or pic 3
> do I need a roller or is there more to it?


There is a bit more to it but most of it will happen when you spend $300 or $400 on a striping tool that attaches to the back of the mower.

Open this Link


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Some of the commercial grade mowers also create such good vacuum that they do not require a striping kit to leave those lines.

The striping kits ensure that you will get them though.


----------

